# Beezie Madden, anyone?



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

A family friend recently received an invite to John Madden Sales, Inc. after winning a drawing last year and mom and I were invited along. Well, we scheduled a date(and skipped school). We arrived all shaking and giddy, met our tour guide, and headed up to the training field. Beezie, Callie Schott, and Isabella(a student from Brazil) were schooling over fences. It was so thrilling to be right there. We met John, shook hands, continued on down the field. Toured the barn. I met Cortes(my favorite of Beezie's horses). We visited the horses in the pastures, pet most of them, and went back to the field. Authentic walked up to the fence to say hello, and we watched some more schooling. We met Beezie when the schooling session was over. Shook her hand, got some pictures, and got her autograph. It was so amazing to be there, I didn't stop smiling the whole time. I'll have pictures to share soon


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!

Way too cool. I'm jealous.


----------



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

Here we go! I didn't get to learn all the horses' names, so if you know them, let me know. I know her main competing horses, but some of her training horses slipped my mind.

John Madden Sales, Inc.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW, That place is just amazing. :shock:


----------



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> WoW, That place is just amazing. :shock:


 It is seriously stunning. I was in shock just pulling into the driveway. And then I got to meet John, Beezie, Cortes, Authentic, etc. and I just melted into a happy little Courtney puddle. :lol:


----------

